# Zeichnung bewegen!



## Maddog (19. Okt 2004)

Irgendwie klappt des net, dass ich den transistor mit gedrückter maustaste rum moven kann ??!!


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class Transistor extends Applet implements MouseListener
{
	int x1,y1,xaktuell,yaktuell,xalt,yalt;
	
	public void init() 
	{
		addMouseListener(this);
	}

	public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e)
	{
		x1=e.getX();
		y1=e.getY();
		repaint();

	}
	public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e) {}
	public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e) {}
	public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) 
	{
		x1=e.getX();
		y1=e.getY();
		repaint();
	}
	public void mouseDragged(MouseEvent e) {}
	public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) {}
	
	public void paint(Graphics g) 
	{
		g.drawLine(x1,y1,x1+20,y1);//Transistor zeichnen!!
		g.drawLine(x1+20,y1-20,x1+20,y1+20);
		g.drawLine(x1+20,y1,x1+50,y1-15);
		g.drawLine(x1+20,y1,x1+50,y1+15);
	}
}
```


GreeTz Maddog


----------



## Beni (19. Okt 2004)

Das sollte wohl eher so aussehen: :wink:

```
public class Transistor extends Applet implements MouseListener, MouseMotionListener
{
   int x1,y1,xaktuell,yaktuell,xalt,yalt;
   
   public void init()
   {
      addMouseListener(this);
      addMouseMotionListener( this );
   }

   public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e)
   {

   }
   public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e) {}
   public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e) {}
   public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e)
   {
      x1=e.getX();
      y1=e.getY();
      repaint();
   }
   public void mouseDragged(MouseEvent e) {
       x1=e.getX();
       y1=e.getY();
       repaint();
   }
   public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) {}
   
   public void paint(Graphics g)
   {
      g.drawLine(x1,y1,x1+20,y1);//Transistor zeichnen!!
      g.drawLine(x1+20,y1-20,x1+20,y1+20);
      g.drawLine(x1+20,y1,x1+50,y1-15);
      g.drawLine(x1+20,y1,x1+50,y1+15);
   }

   public void mouseMoved( MouseEvent e ) {
   }
}
```


----------



## abollm (23. Okt 2004)

Wenn du schon beim Überarbeiten bist, kannst du auch gleich das Transistorsymbol noch ein wenig anpassen. (Pfeil).


----------

